# Ser uma peça



## GABILI

Olá!
Gostaria de saber qual seria a tradução de SER UMA PEÇA.
Pergunto por causa do filme "Minha mãe é uma peça".
Obrigada


----------



## pfaa09

Neste contexto, significa que a mãe é especial, por ter uma personalidade diferente.
Não conheço o filme, mas o adjectivo remete para isso.
Pessoa engraçada, extrovertida, _sui generis_, feitio próprio, característico, pitoresco, fora da caixa, brejeira (no bom sentido).

Nota: Não existe qualquer comparação com a palavra "peça" parte de uma máquina, de um carro, etc.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Neste contexto, significa que a mãe é especial, por ter uma personalidade diferente.
> Não conheço o filme, mas o adjectivo remete para isso.
> Pessoa engraçada, _sui generis_, feitio próprio, característico.
> 
> Nota: Não existe qualquer comparação com a palavra "peça" parte de uma máquina, de um carro, etc.


Mas é um termo positivo, não é?
Porque nós também o temos, mas é sempre negativo, embora não muito negativo necessariamente.
_Ser una buena pieza_ é ser um estroina, alguém mau, uma mulher libertina... ainda um menino que seja um pouco traquinas...


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Mas é um termo positivo, não é?


Sim, é positivo. A ideia é classificar uma pessoa como sendo diferente, diz aquilo que tem para dizer.
É uma personalidade diferente do padrão "normal", digamos assim. É uma pessoa mais atrevida, mais extrovertida.
Eu já fui espreitar o trailer, e, tal como suspeitava, é alguém com estas características.

Aquilo que encontro de mais parecido, talvez seja: "A minha mim é cá uma personagem". A frase em si não é 100% esclarecedora, mas um nativo percebe logo que se trata de tal pessoa.


----------



## Cainejo

O Aulete da estes dois sentidos para pessoas:

8. Bras. Pessoa ou animal cuja beleza chama atenção.

15. Pop. Pessoa incomum, divertida, ger. hilariante: "Foi o nosso grande camarada... a boa peça do José Manuel..." (Manuel Antônio de Almeida, _Memórias de um sargento de milícias_)) 

O segundo concorda com o que diz pfaa09.


----------



## olivinha

Yo traduciría _Menudo personaje es mi madre_.
(Brasil está de luto por la muerte por covid del protagonista y creador de este personaje.  )


----------



## Carfer

Como não conheço o filme, admito que  nesse caso a conotação possa ser positiva, mas, em geral, no português daqui, _'ser (cá) uma peça!_' tem conotação claramente negativa. '_Uma peça_' é um sujeito ruim, maldoso, de quem só se pode esperar malfeitorias. Agora, isso não se diz da mãezinha, mesmo que haja algumas que merecem:
Priberam:
*pe·ça* |é|


> _nome feminino_
> (...)
> 19. Pessoa astuta e maldosa.


----------



## pfaa09

Por aqui onde me encontro (Norte) não tem essa conotação negativa.
Costumamos dizê-lo de forma "engraçada", adjectivando alguém de ser o que já escrevi mais acima, ou seja, irreverente, atrevido, dizer o que pensa, etc. Claro que existe alguma conotação negativa, ou seja, há coisas erradas pelo meio, mas de um modo geral, não tenho esse entendimento do adjectivo/expressão.


----------



## GABILI

olivinha said:


> Yo traduciría _Menudo personaje es mi madre_.
> (Brasil está de luto por la muerte por covid del protagonista y creador de este personaje.


Eu soube da morte do querido ator Paulo Gustavo. Triste notícia.


----------



## GABILI

Acho que a tradução que dá a Olivinha estaria bem próxima da ideia do que poderíamos chegar a falar no espanhol da Argentina, que é o que eu preciso. Aqui falaríamos, então,
"Mi mamá es un personaje" no sentido que também foi introduzido por Cainejo de " pessoa incomum, hilariante" e Pfaa9 no início.

Nesse sentido, faço mais uma consulta: em português do Brasil falar MINHA MÃE É UMA FIGURA poderia ser equivalente a "MINHA MÃE UMA PEÇA" ?

Muito obrigada a todos por sua ajuda!


----------



## zema

_"Mi madre es toda una figura" _es justo lo que naturalmente me saldría si quisiera decir eso en la Argentina.

Una pena el fallecimiento de Paulo Gustavo, era realmente muy gracioso.


----------



## GABILI

👍 Gracias, Zema!


----------



## gato radioso

Concordo.
Se quisermos um termo positivo:
_Juan es un personaje _(no entanto, algumas vezes pode ser negativo, se o contexto for claramente assim)
_Juan es un figura_ (muito positivo)
Se quisermos um termo negativo:
_Juan es una (mala) pieza_


----------



## Ari RT

Creio que venha de "peça rara", algo que não se encontra com frequência. Minha mãe é uma rareza. Mom is quite the character.
Menudo personaje, menuda figura. 
(iNada que ver con "buena pieza / mala pieza"!)


----------



## Carfer

Há 18 páginas no índice de fios deste forum em que '_peça_' é referida, umas larguíssimas centenas, portanto. Porém, além deste, só há dois em que '_peça_' aparece e, mesmo assim, apenas incidentalmente, como qualificativo de pessoa.  (Vai nessa! - post da Audie, referido á variante brasileira e
Piece of work, post da englishmania na variante europeia).
É, pois, natural, que uma futura consulta sobre esta acepção de '_peça_' venha aqui parar, pelo que me parece útil acrescentar o seguinte em relação ao significado que eu conheço no português europeu. '_Peça rara_', em sentido positivo, é algo que eu só diria a respeito de uma coisa, nunca de uma pessoa e muito menos da minha mãe. Parece-me que, no português europeu, com a excepção que o pfaa refere, só tem conotações negativas. Entre 20 acepções que o Priberam regista, só uma se refere a pessoas e também ela é negativa (a 19ª, que citei). O dicionário omite outra, a de '_peça_' com o significado de '_escravo_' na terminologia do trato negreiro, que me pergunto se não terá influenciado essa percepção negativa do significado do termo. Na qualificação positiva, recorreria aos termos equivalentes aos que o gato radioso indicou para o espanhol. E, por último, ainda que possa parecer contraditório, '_ser boa peça_' ou '_ser má peça_', significam exactamente o mesmo, a pessoa não passa de um tratante (evidentemente, '_F_... é_ boa peça_' é ironia, F... é, obviamente, um malandro).


----------



## Rosamariama

Olá. Eu acho que não tem problema na tradução direta:
Mi madre es una pieza - Buscar con Google

En WR_SP
el pieza?

Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

Rosamariama said:


> Olá. Eu acho que não tem problema na tradução direta:
> Mi madre es una pieza - Buscar con Google
> 
> En WR_SP
> el pieza?
> 
> Un saludo.



Não terá? No fio WR_SP que citou, '_pieza_' é assim definida (_post_ #3):


> 'Se dice que es un pieza a aquel que es díscolo, anàrquico, va a la suya con puteria, posiblemente en el trabajo hace lo que tiene que hacer pero justito.'


Se a conotação de _'peça_' neste filme é positiva, como afirma quem o viu, como é que se compatibiliza com essa definição? Ou tem outra?
Quanto à pesquisa no Google, a primeira entrada que me aparece (Mi madre es una pieza - Películas en Google Play) traduz, efectivamente, por _'Mi madre es una pieza_', mas logo ao lado tem uma imagem em que o título é '_mi mamá es un personaje_', que parece mais adequado ao significado que lhe atribuem.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, o autor jogou com dois significados aqui. Ontem, numa entrevista na tv, a mãe dele disse que ele, quando adolescente, não queria trabalhar e vivia dizendo que ia escrever uma peça sobre a mãe, daí o título da peça teatral. Contudo, também está implícita a conotação que damos a peça como: ' Pessoa incomum, divertida, ger. hilariante', que na verdade, é a primeira coisa que a gente pensa ao assistir o filme, aquela mãe que todo o mundo tem em casa: enervante e engraçada ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Carfer said:


> _'Mi madre es una pieza_', mas logo ao lado tem uma imagem em que o título é '_mi mamá es un personaje_'


Sí, las dos, aunque decir _mamá _en contextos formales, como creo que es sabido, no es propio del español peninsular.

Para mí "ser un/una pieza" (o "estar hecho una buena pieza"), con el mismo sentido que en portugués, diría, es del todo habitual:
https://www.lavanguardia.com › muyfan › consultorio-...​21 sept 2016 — “Mi hermana está saliendo con un tío que _es un pieza_ y no sé cómo decírselo”.

Com sentido positivo ou negativo dependerá do contexto, do mesmo jeito que acontece quando alguém nos diz "_você é muito esperto_" (ou v_ocê é um fdp_!; ou "você é *um (uma) personagem"), que pode ser afetuoso ou pode ser ofensivo segundo a situação.



Vanda said:


> Na verdade, o autor jogou com dois significados aqui...: uma peça sobre a mãe, daí o título da peça teatral. Contudo, também está implícita a conotação que damos a peça como: ' Pessoa incomum, divertida, ger. hilariante'


----------



## zema

En Argentina, y creo que en Hispanoamérica en general, eso de _"mi madre"_ y _"mi mamá"_ realmente no funciona igual que en España; al menos fue lo que entendí en estos foros.
Por aquí, que yo opte en una determinada ocasión por decir _"mi madre"_, _"mi mamá"_ o _"mi vieja"_ (por nombrar tres formas frecuentísimas) no va a depender mucho de mi edad sino sobre todo del contexto, de la confianza que yo tenga con mis interlocutores o de la confianza que yo elija darles en ese momento.
Por ejemplo, sonaría inusualmente distante que me refiriera a ella como _"mi madre"_ si estoy hablando con amigos o gente de mi confianza, más aún si ellos la conocen o conocieron.
En el caso particular de estas películas, creo que tanto _"mi mamá"_ como _"mi madre" _estarían bien por aquí. Si digo _"mi mamá"_ no suena afectado o infantil, más bien suena a que estoy tratando al público con mayor naturalidad, confianza o cercanía que si me refiero a ella como _"mi madre"_, siempre un poco más formal.

Cuando comentaron la noticia de la muerte de Paulo Gustavo, muchos medios argentinos se refirieron a su serie de películas como _"Mi madre/mamá es un caso"_, traducción que no me convence demasiado. Yo como mínimo hubiera ampliado a _"...es todo un caso" _o _"...es un caso serio"_.


----------



## gato radioso

zema said:


> En Argentina, y creo que en Hispanoamérica en general, eso de _"mi madre"_ y _"mi mamá"_ realmente no funciona igual que en España; al menos fue lo que entendí en estos foros.
> Por aquí, que yo opte en una determinada ocasión por decir _"mi madre"_, _"mi mamá"_ o _"mi vieja"_ (por nombrar tres formas frecuentísimas) no va a depender mucho de mi edad sino sobre todo del contexto, de la confianza que yo tenga con mis interlocutores o de la confianza que yo elija darles en ese momento.
> Por ejemplo, sonaría inusualmente distante que me refiriera a ella como _"mi madre"_ si estoy hablando con amigos o gente de mi confianza, más aún si ellos la conocen o conocieron.
> En el caso particular de estas películas, creo que tanto _"mi mamá"_ como _"mi madre" _estarían bien por aquí. Si digo _"mi mamá"_ no suena afectado o infantil, más bien suena a que estoy tratando al público con mayor naturalidad, confianza o cercanía que si me refiero a ella como _"mi madre"_, siempre un poco más formal.
> 
> Cuando comentaron la noticia de la muerte de Paulo Gustavo, muchos medios argentinos se refirieron a su serie de películas como _"Mi madre/mamá es un caso"_, traducción que no me convence demasiado. Yo como mínimo hubiera ampliado a _"...es todo un caso" _o _"...es un caso serio"_.


Sim, por estes lados, "mamá" é muito mais limitado. É o termo normal entre meninos, o quando alguém fala com uma criança, mas se fores adulto só é entre irmãos que soa bem. Fica um bocadinho estranho se tiveres cinquenta anos o facto de dizer: _Voy a hablar con mi mamá..._se estiveres a conversar com primos/amigos/estranhos diz-se: _Voy a hablar con mi madre...,_ mas entre irmãos: _Voy a hablar con mamá_.
_Papá_ e_ padre _são o mesmo caso.


----------



## Lamarimba

Ser / estar hecho un _elemento_, se dice mucho en España. Y concuerda un poco con la idea de _peça._


----------



## Rosamariama

Lamarimba said:


> Ser / estar hecho un _elemento_, se dice mucho en España. Y concuerda un poco con la idea de _peça._


Es cierto, pero se perdería la intención del autor que sí mantiene la traducción directa (por suerte existe la misma polisemia para el mismo término en ambos idiomas: _pieza teatral_ y este apelativo que comentamos:


Vanda said:


> Na verdade, o autor jogou com dois significados aqui. Ontem, numa entrevista na tv, a mãe dele disse que ele, quando adolescente, não queria trabalhar e vivia dizendo que ia escrever uma peça sobre a mãe, daí o título da peça teatral. Contudo, também está implícita a conotação que damos a peça como: ' Pessoa incomum, divertida, ger. hilariante', que na verdade, é a primeira coisa que a gente pensa ao assistir o filme, aquela mãe que todo o mundo tem em casa: enervante e engraçada ao mesmo tempo.



Un saludo.


----------



## Lamarimba

No reparé en esa intención. Como soy un andaluz corriente, o sea hiperbólico, yo diría_ Mi madre es un espectáculo_. 

Saludos


----------

